# Crosshatch Trigger Price



## Rickky88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey I just left my LFS and they have an amazing lookin male crosshatch trigger priced at 400$...is that a good price for somethin like that...ive seen them for a lot more...but starting out


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

How big?

If its fairly large I would say its a good price... I will look at the wholesale list next time im at my LFS, and see what his cost is.


----------



## Rickky88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok thanks that would be great...he is about 8-10" and look spectacular


----------

